# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  مناجاة عاشقة

## احلى ليل

*حبيبي..**يا من سكن القلب فأنار الروح
 أعشقك حبيبي..لحد العبادة 
  أناجيك بدموع شوقي كل مساء 
 شوق ٍلملاقاتك 
 لتـسكن روحي بقربك..
 لن أنسى تلك اللحظات 
لازلت أعيشها حتى الآن ..    
رسمت صوراً مختلفة لهذا اليوم 
 وحاولت  تخيل  إحساسي تلك اللحظة
 لكن مشاعري   كانت  تفوق كل  التوقعات**ارتديت فستاني الأبيض على عجل        
فغمرتني السعادة**بينما قلبي كان يرقص فرحاً ويضطرب خوفاً لملاقاة الحبيب........**أغمضت أجفاني لثوانِ.. ثم أخذت نفسا عميقاً 
وأطلقت العنان لخيالي المباح 
أحسست بنشوة اعترت جسدي الرقيق..   
 فبعد قليل... 
سأكون بين يديه   ......  نعم بين يديه**لأمارس طقوس العشق المختلفة 
 سأبكي هناك حتى تجف دموعي 
 سأنطرح على تلك العتبات الطاهرة
في ذلك البيت العتيق.. طالبه منه الصفح والغفران** وأناديه بكل جوارحي* *إلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــهي**ارحم وحدتي بين يديك ووجيب قلبي من خشيتك * *واضطراب أركاني من هيبتك ....** بقلم وهمس صديقتي الغالية وحبيت أعرضها في المنتدى لأنا في أيام الحج..**رزقنا الله وإياكم حج البيت الحرام**تحياتي القلبة لكم...* *احلى ليــــــــــــــــــــــل*

----------


## نسمة ليل

تسلمي على الكلام الرئع

----------


## محمد

روعه روعه

الف شكر لك على الكلمات الرائعه

وتمنى منك المزيد

وسجلي اعجابي

لك تحياتي العذبه

----------


## احلى ليل

الحين نورت صفحتي بوجودكم
 ..أشكر لكِ تواجدك الحلو يأخت نسمة ليل
عطرت صفحتي بردك الحلوووووووووووو يا أخ محمد
لاعدمت تواجدكم في صفحاتي المتواضعة

----------


## همسات وله

الله يعطيك العافيه 
الكلمات في غاية الروعه 
ونترقب المزيد 
مع تحياتي لك 
همسات وله

----------


## اسير الهوى

الله الله على ذي كلمات فعلا رائعة....مليئة بالايمان وعشق الرحمن وهذا هو العشق الحقيقي...
الشكر الجزيل لك احلى ليل ولمن كتبها..
موفقين الى خير..
ياسر...

----------


## إيلاف

*كلمات رااائعه جدا ..*
*تجبر الروح على الأشتياق لأداء فريضة الحج ورؤية بيت الله الحرام ..*
*مقدرة على التعبير فعلا متميزة وجميلة للغاية ..*
*يعطيكِ ربي الف عافية ..*
*وننتظر الجديد دوما ..*
*إيلاف ..*

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 

وعساك على القوة 

وبنتظار كل ما هو جديد منك اخية

ام محمد

----------


## احلى ليل

:embarrest:  بالصراحة خجلتوني بردودكم الحلووووووووووه
واشكر مروركم بصفحتي
تسلم اليد إللي خطت هالكلمات الرائعة...
والله يجعلها في ميزان حسنات إللي كتبتها يارب ويرجعها من الحج  سالمة يارب    :closedeyes: ( فجت عليي)
وإنشاءالله لما ترجع صديقتي من الحج أراويها ردودكم الحلوه
والله يكتبها لينا ولكم أنشاءالله ولجميع المؤمنين

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ما أعذب الكلمات في الشوق للقاء الخالق
تجتاحني مشاعر غريبه حين قراءتها
ربما لا أستيطع الآن تصنيف تلك المشاعر
لجمال الكلمات وسحرها لايسعني سوا قول
بارك الله فيك وفي كاتبتها وأعادها الله لكم
بحج مبرور وذنب مغفور .. ورزقنا الله وإياكم
حج بيته وزيارته .

بإنتظار المزيد من مشاركاتك
ونوجه دعوه لصديقتك للمشاركه معنا

----------


## MOONY

يسلمو على كلماتك الحلوه والرقي في المعنى

----------


## قطر الندى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
غاليتي : أحلى ليل تسلمي على هالمشاركة الحلوة

وهنيئاً لكِ هذه الصداقة 
كلماتها لا مست شغاف قلبي وهبت القشعريرة تتسلل بين جنبات روحي 
نقلتني بكلماتها لتلك الرياض رزقنا الله واياكم الوصول ...
تسلم يمناها على ما خطته من مشاعر صادقة 
ورزقها الله الحجة المبرورة ... وترجع لك بالسلامة

----------


## احلى ليل

نورت الصفحة بوجودكم... والله يسلمكم يااااااااارب
(( شمعة تحترق))..أشكر لك طلتكِ الحلوة... وتسلمي على الرد الحلوووووو...
((moony))....أشكر لكِ المرور في مشاركتي
(( قطر الندى)) الله يكتبها لك ِ إنشاءالله بحق ليلة الجمعة... وتسلم لي طلتكِ الرائعة في صفحتي..
فقد إزدادت نوراً بتواجدكم الحلووووووووو
والله يرجع حجاجنا وحجاكم بالسلامة...ويكتبها لينا وليكم بحق هالايام الفضيلة وبحق ليلة الجمعة
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

تحيات من اعماق القلب على الكلمات الرائع
تسلم ايدك وأيد التي كتبته 
تحياتي :عاشق الزهراء

----------


## صمت الجروح

خاطرة رائعه جداً


تسلمي اختي
صمتـ الجروح ....

----------


## احلى ليل

(( عاشق الزهراء))...(( صمت الجروح))
تسلمو على طلتكم الحلوووووووووووه

----------


## ريناس

قولو لي ما رايكم بهذه الخاطرة:

                .... كلماتي مع أنفاسي....
أشرعة زورق تبحر في دنياي...
سنارة صياد تلتقط كلماتي... 
أسماك تتطاير مع الموج تهواني وعشقي.....
همسات حبي تناديني.....
كلمات نفسي تناجيني.....
أسمع صوت حبي مع الموج يحييني......
أراك كملاك يشع في حلمي...
ينر لي دربي....
يخرجني من علقي....
أراك في يقظتي وحلمي ....
أراك بجانبي ....
لا تبعد عني يا حياتي...
إبق بقربي.........
أهواك يا عشقي........
                                   عاشقك المتيم : الهوى 

أريد رايكم وبكل صراحة.


ومشكورة يا أحلى ليل على هذه الخاطرة الرائعة.

----------


## القلب_الحنون

كلمات جميلة ورائعة  سلمت اناملك  وربي يوفقك ويسعدك
تحياتي و احترامي لك

----------

